# Oriana model



## chris reeves (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi chaps. 
At the moment I am stuck with the plastic model kits. 1st R.M.S. Queen Mary next R.M.S. Queen Liz then QE2 , Canberra and lastly the Oriana first edition with working motor, and some how must have got 2 of them.(LOL).


----------

